# Oregon chainsaws in Lidl



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Picked up a 14" Oregon petrol Chainsaw in Lidl yesterday very reasonably. Lidl is our local discount food store that also runs weekly specials on all sorts of tools it buys in bulk and are mostly grab it now, because they won't have them a few days and even, often, a few hours or even minutes, if they have only a few, after the store opens. 
They can be useful because hobby level stuff is often unobtainable here and only much more expensive trade level stuff is available.
Unlike most of it, which is Chinese, I see these were from the States and with Canadian made blades. Oregon's website seems to indicate a ready spares availability, with a European distribution centre in Belgium.

Any thoughts, one way or the other, on Oregon stuff ? Googling did bring up a review that looked suspiciously like a PR handout !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

*Oregon chainsaw in Lidl*

Hi Peter,
I do not know what Brand of Chain saw you would be talking about. Here in Oregon, State, they are in the Acc. business. They sell replacement Bars and chain for all kinds of chain saws. Grinders and sharpeners and files for sharpening all makes of chain saws. They are a major source for saw chain for the North West wood industry.

Ted, Creswell Oregon


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Picked up a 14" Oregon petrol Chainsaw in Lidl yesterday very reasonably. Lidl is our local discount food store that also runs weekly specials on all sorts of tools it buys in bulk and are mostly grab it now, because they won't have them a few days and even, often, a few hours or even minutes, if they have only a few, after the store opens.
> They can be useful because hobby level stuff is often unobtainable here and only much more expensive trade level stuff is available.
> Unlike most of it, which is Chinese, I see these were from the States and with Canadian made blades. Oregon's website seems to indicate a ready spares availability, with a European distribution centre in Belgium.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter, we have a similar setup here in Australia with the Aldi stores.


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

I googled "Oregon Saw Chain" and found many sites, One says 90% of saws sold carry Oregon brand saw chain.

Ted, Oregon (state)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peter..

Oregon chainsaws are a pretty darn good line of saws! Dependable and well built.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Bill and Ted. Lidl's stuff whilst cheap tends usually to be quite decent quality.

Hi James. I've an Aldi about 20 miles away just over the Slovenian border although in Slovenia and Austria they trade as Hofer. Someone beat them to it with the Aldi name as there is a totally different Aldi company operating there in another line of business, so they had to use a different name there. There is actually a Lidl right next door to the Aldi/Hofer in Koper, so when I go over I check out both. 
They tend to get a lot of the same things that show up in the US in Harbor freight and which we don't otherwise see anywhere else here.

Cheers

Peter


----------

